
Germany Says Nerve Agent Novichok Found in Russia's Navalny - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2020/09/02/world/europe/ap-eu-germany-russia-navalny.html
======
henearkr
For reference, here is the original statement by the German federal
government:

[https://www.bundesregierung.de/breg-en/news/statement-by-
the...](https://www.bundesregierung.de/breg-en/news/statement-by-the-federal-
government-on-the-navalny-case-1781882)

